# Neon Tetras + mildly aggressive Betta?



## Goldeen (May 19, 2013)

Hi, this is actually my first post here - I hope that's okay! I just didn't know where to turn for advice with all of this :c 

I bought 5 neon tetras for my then empty, cycled 10 gallon tank about a week ago, and everything was fine. They seemed calm and never chased each other around, so I figured I could buy a Betta to put in with them. I carefully selected by Betta by holding him up to Neon Tetras tanks in the store - he didn't flare at them, acted okay and everything! So I bought him and was ridiculously happy, because he's absolutely gorgeous. 

I brought him home, floated his cup to acclimate the water, etc. and after a bit, I released him. He was started to chase my Neon Tetras - not to eat, or else I think he would have done so very quickly! I panicked, put him back in his cup, and floated him some more. 

After a bit I repeated my actions, and he didn't seem concerned with them, and they didn't care about him, so I let him back out. About 30 minutes later, I could only find 4 out of 5 of my Neon Tetras, so I panicked and left him in his cup all night. 

In the morning, all 5 were there, so I repeated the steps _again_ and he was trying to nip at them. I relocated my Neons to my 29 gallon tank, but I'd really like them to live together if possible, because I absolutely love seeing my Neons in my room :c 

Is there any way I could stop him from being so aggressive? I've had Bettas before, but I've never tried to add one to a community tank. Any and all advice is appreciated!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

How heavily decorated is the tank? It's a good idea to have lot of plants to keep the neons out of the sight of the betta and to provide areas for the neons to hide.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

If he's chasing them, I think he'll kill and eat them. I have rocks and plants in my 12-gallon Edge, but my betta killed and ate all seven of the tetras I put in with him in very short order--and I didn't even see him chasing them! Some bettas just have to be alone, and mine seems to be one of those. Yours may be too.


----------



## Goldeen (May 19, 2013)

I have four different sized plants in my tank, and a cave as well. One of the plants is the kind you get for frogs/lizards, and it has a suction cup to keep it on the side. It's rather large and is very good for hiding in, however the tetras seem to avoid it whenever possible. 

I've heard that some Bettas just like to establish who's boss, and that dividing him into his own section of the tank would possibly help...mainly because he'd be able to see the tetras, but not get to them. Do you think that this might work? 

He's not in the tank at the moment, and my other tetras, african dwarf frogs, and otos seem much happier. I just don't know what I'd do with the Betta if I can't keep them together in the tank.


----------

